

The HTTP Archive tracks how the Web is built. - franze
http://httparchive.org

======
franze
this chart is kinda depressing

<http://httparchive.org/interesting.php#flash>

48% of all (measured) pages - still - use flash....

~~~
benologist
There's nothing wrong with using Flash unless you happen to be on iPhone/iPad
and let Jobs make decisions for you. The rest of the internet and mobile &
tablet has an ok-to-great (and gradually improving) chance of being able to
access that content.

It's no less of a crime then javascript abuse [1], css abuse [2] and image
abuse [3] - the other Flash charts show there's just 1.51 average flash files
averaging a mere 60 kilobytes.

The problem isn't Flash it's that anyone can create a page on the internet, so
they do, and the results do any and every technology they use an injustice.
But the flip side of that is it's also a big reason our startups exist.

[1] <http://httparchive.org/interesting.php#mostjs> average 131kb average js,
sites with over a _megabyte_ of js!!

[2] <http://httparchive.org/interesting.php#mostcss> sites with over 1/2 a meg
of css (that's just wow)

[3] <http://httparchive.org/interesting.php#mostimages> average 51 images!!

~~~
zdw
"There's nothing wrong with using Flash unless you like your browser crashing,
and also hate blind people or accessibility" - FTFY.

People have many legitimate reasons to not like Flash other iOS. It's about
technology that appears to be fundamentally broken, hasn't been fixed in years
even though Adobe has poured money into it, still doesn't run ideally on non-
windows platforms, and excludes people with disabilities.

~~~
benologist
Adobe sucks at performance, that's a given. But Flash isn't automagically
inaccessible, just like HTML/CSS/JS you're given the means to make something
accessible, but probably won't (esp for more complicated web apps and
interfaces).

~~~
zdw
Unless your site is pictures of text ( _cough_ Amazon front page any time an
announcement is made _cough_ ) a screen reader will be able to pick up the
majority of the content. In that way, HTML is pretty much accessible by
default

Flash, to a screen reader, is just as opaque as a picture, unless extra steps
are made to enable screen readers.

